# Danilo Gallinari 2011-12 Highlights Thread



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Season Averages: PPG 17.4 RPG 5.2 APG 2.8
*​
*Danilo Gallinari vs Dallas Mavericks 15 pts (4-10 FG, 1-5 3P, 6-6 FT), 7 rebs, 3 asts, 1 stl and 1 blk in 26 mins
*





*Danilo Gallinari vs Utah Jazz 11 pts (4-7 FG, 1-2 3P, 2-2 FT), 5 rebs, 2 asts and 2 stls in 25 mins
*





*Danilo Gallinari vs Portland Trail Blazers 16 pts (4-15 FG, 0-5 3P, 8-8 FT), 2 rebs, 3 asts and 2 stls in 35 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Los Angeles Lakers 7 pts (3-12 FG, 0-4 3P, 1-2 FT), 7 rebs, 3 asts, 2 stls and 1 blk in 37 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Los Angeles Lakers 20 pts (7-16 FG, 1-7 3P, 5-7 FT), 4 rebs and 5 stl in 35 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Milwaukee Bucks 21 pts (5-12 FG, 1-5 3P, 10-12 FT), 10 rebs, 2 asts and 1 blk in 35 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Sacramento Kings 8 pts (4-6 FG), 4 rebs, 3 asts, 2 stls and 1 blk in 25 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs New Orleans 23 pts (9-17 FG, 3-9 3P, 2-2 FT), 4 rebs, 6 asts, 1 stl and 1 blk in 39 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs San Antonio Spurs 31 pts (10-16 FG, 3-4 3P, 8-10 FT), 5 rebs, 2 asts and 2 stls in 39 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs New Orleans Hornets 15 pts (6-12 FG, 2-6 3P, 1-2 FT), 4 rebs, 3 asts, 1 stl and 2 blks in 38 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs New Jersey Nets 22 pts (7-11 FG, 2-3 3P, 6-6 FT), 2 rebs, 5 asts and 2 stls in 32 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Miami Heat 14 pts (4-12 FG, 3-6 3P, 3-3 FT), 5 rebs, 1 ast and 3 stls in 35 mins
*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Utah Jazz 18 pts (2-6 FG, 2-4 3P, 12-12 FT), 4 rebs, 4 asts and 1 blk in 30 mins
*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Milwaukee Bucks 14 pts (5-12 FG, 2-6 3P, 2-2 FT), 5 rebs, 3 asts and 2 stls in 27 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Philadelphia 76ers 3 pts (1-3 FG, 0-2 3P, 1-2 FT), 5 rebs, 1 ast, 2 stls and 1 blk in 33 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs Washington Wizards 21 pts (7-11 FG, 1-3 3P, 6-6 FT), 4 rebs, 5 asts, 1 stl and 1 blk in 35 mins*






*Danilo Gallinari vs New York Knicks 37 pts (9-19 FG, 1-3 3P, 18-20 FT), 11 rebs, 2 asts and 1 stl in 51 mins
*


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Updated


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Updated


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Updated


----------

